# Black Ops won't start up



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I loaded up a copy of black ops and it freezes at a black screen with an hour glass. This must be a computer problem. Or do I need to upgrade?

Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Version 2002
Service Pack 3
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor
3000+
2.01 GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
_______________________________________________________________________________
The last post i had was about upgrading. But i figured i should revert to creating a new thread.
_______________________________________________________________________________
I bought this PC from a LAN gaming center which they told me that it could run MW2 fine, and Starcraft 2 which I mostly needed it for. Starcraft 2 laggs a lot, freezes and stuff like that. MW2 runs much better so I thought Black Ops could run but I guess not? I DO NOT want to spend $200+ on upgrading here... I will pay for what ever needs upgraded the most.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Graphics card is the problem. 6800 is way, way low for BlOps. recommended is a 240 (according to specs, which you should have).

In terms of upgrade.. everything. On the other hand you could just not play it- you arent missing much


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Before you buy a game check here to see if you can run it

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I always check system requirements lab and I knew it said fail. But I always look around for tweaks.


----------



## Sendou (Dec 2, 2010)

Black Ops "looks" just about as good as MW2 graphics-wise to the average player, but the resource usage is much higher, so while your system may be capable of running MW2 just fine on lowered settings, just from what you've posted I wouldn't guess that you could have any sort of reasonable experience playing the game even if you got it to load.

This is what I run the game on:
AMD Athlon 5600+ @ 3.02GHZ
eVGA 8800 GTX OC
4GB RAM

There seems to be a major issue with the way this game cache's sound data because I'm forced to /snd_restart on every single map in order to obtain steady framerates. 60fps on low settings, 30-40fps on higher settings.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

well then screw the makers of black ops who decided to make it that way. What i dont get is. How the hell do they make a console that runs the games at max settings with steady frames and it only cost around 200 bucks to buy the system. For me to be able to play the game like it is on xbox i would probably be spending 2000 dollars on a computer. Whats up with that? Pathetic is what i think.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't worry Black Ops is Pants anyways


----------

